# Yankee Springs



## kayl (Oct 1, 2005)

Is there a shooting range/backstop at Yankee Springs Rec area? My friend said that there is a backstop suitable for handguns if you drive all the way in on shooting range trail. I know people shoot clays in the fields out there, but is there really this backstop?
Thanks!


----------



## bcssport (Jun 14, 2006)

Check with the field office. It is located on Yankee Springs Rd just about 1/2 mile south of Chief Noonday Rd. They should be able to tell you.

Hope this will help.


----------



## its_meat_eat_it (Feb 3, 2014)

yes there is one


----------



## rangefinder (Feb 9, 2008)

there is 1 on Shaw lake Rd. I believe it's about 1 mile west of M37


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Not that I want to advertise, because it is not 'officially' there. DNR set it up a long time ago to try to keep people from shooting wherever (?) in the game area. There used to be two nice shooting benches they put there but, they were gone the last time I was there. Probably stolen by some....you know who. When not crowded and a few good people it is O.K. Bring your own stuff and take it back with you when you leave.


----------

